# surrogacy in Ukraine - Intersono and La Vita Felice



## ruthj38 (May 1, 2011)

Hi all,
I'm new to this website and would very much appreciate any help and detailed information re surrogacy in the Ukraine.
We'd like to use our own eggs and sperm and after exhaustive research have narrowed our options down to to two places - Internoso and La Vita Felice.

If anyone has success stories or not so successful stories or any information about these agencies for surrogacy purposes - I'd be very grateful!!  Especially details about the clinics, level of care, staff - who's worth talking to and who not and which doctors have you had.

MANY THANKS!!!

Ruth


----------



## Maria75 (May 12, 2011)

Hi, 
I will be signing a contract with La Vita Felice next week and will give you some more information once we are back. Wish you good luck!


----------



## kare72 (Feb 26, 2010)

We went through La Vita Felice and I would not recommend them or Sana.  If I were to go again I would definitely go with Intersono.  Best of luck


----------



## LouGhevaert (May 18, 2009)

Hi Ruth

International surrogacy raises complex legal issues and the English High Court has just issued another warning about this following the published Ukrainian surrogacy case last month which left a baby stateless and parentless (with no right to return home with the British intended parents to the UK) due to an international conflict of law (I acted for the parents).  

Essentially, surrogacy law in the UK will not recognise the Ukrainian birth certificate and will treat the Ukrainian surrogate mother and her husband as your child's legal parents (even if you conceive with your own embryo or gametes). You really need to tackle the immigration law issues to ensure you can get home safely to the UK with your baby using the right travel papers. English law will also expect you to apply to court for a parental order to obtain parental rights for your child in the UK and this is a legally involved exercise.  I strongly advise you to get specialist legal advice before you conceive so you are fully up to speed with what lies ahead.

All the best

LouGhevaert


----------

